# Pecan shells?



## kawboy (Feb 21, 2019)

My wife's Uncle just came back from somewhere down south and was given a bunch of Pecan shells. He said while down there they were served a ham smoked with them. He asked me if would like some, so I said sure. Never used them. Will they be stronger than Pecan wood? Good with sausage or bacon? Not sure how big of a bag I'm getting, but should be fun playing with them.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2019)

They do make smoke, but tend to flare up because of all the oil in them. Not any stronger than pecan wood but use them sparingly. If you make a pile, you will get a lot of white smoke.
I use them as fire starter because of the oils...


----------



## kawboy (Feb 21, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> They do make smoke, but tend to flare up because of all the oil in them. Not any stronger than pecan wood but use them sparingly. If you make a pile, you will get a lot of white smoke.
> I use them as fire starter because of the oils...


Makes sense. Is it a milder smoke?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2019)

kawboy said:


> Makes sense. Is it a milder smoke?


No. But may be a little more concentrated because of the pecan oil....


----------



## kawboy (Feb 21, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> No. But may be a little more concentrated because of the pecan oil....


Not a good cold smoke then?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2019)

I've never used them for cold smoking, maybe someone else has.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 21, 2019)

Never used them. But sounds interesting. Surely they have a good use.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

Indaswamp has some great cautions here. But waiting to see the out come.

Warren


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 21, 2019)

The Salt Lick in Driftwood, Tx uses wet shells on their bbq grill inside the restaurant to generate smoke


----------

